# Feral/dumped cat



## Clodagh (22 September 2017)

A tabby has turned up on the farm. I have seen it around for a few days. It isn't completely wild but I can't get near it. 
I have set a large squirrel trap with a sardine in it - what do you think are my chances? The only alternative is a fox trap, but I have lent that to a friend and cannot get it back straight away.


----------



## poiuytrewq (22 September 2017)

We caught two on the farm last summer in wire rabbit traps with tuna in. So I think your in with a good chance! 
What will you do with it when caught?


----------



## GirlFriday (23 September 2017)

To be honest with you if you're not that remote (in Essex it would be hard to be!) I'd leave it a while longer in case it makes its way home again under its own steam... We once had a tom who would roam surprising distances for weeks at a time. Unless it looks as though it *needs* something doing urgently?


----------



## meleeka (23 September 2017)

GirlFriday said:



			To be honest with you if you're not that remote (in Essex it would be hard to be!) I'd leave it a while longer in case it makes its way home again under its own steam... We once had a tom who would roam surprising distances for weeks at a time. Unless it looks as though it *needs* something doing urgently?
		
Click to expand...

I'd want to catch it and check for a microchip. It may be genuinely lost and have someone missing it.


----------



## Clodagh (23 September 2017)

Well we don't want it here living in the game cover. I will trap it and take it to the local vets, they always seem to be looking for homes for found animals.


----------



## JillA (23 September 2017)

Our local cat rescue were very helpful when I had one turn up and he needed to be trapped for veterinary attention.I did give them a small donation but google cat rescue/your location


----------



## Clodagh (23 September 2017)

JillA said:



			Our local cat rescue were very helpful when I had one turn up and he needed to be trapped for veterinary attention.I did give them a small donation but google cat rescue/your location
		
Click to expand...

I did that last time, a few years ago we had two litters of kittens dumped here within the space of a few weeks. I think I was more commited then and didn't mind driving to fetch the trap! I will give it a day or two and see if I have any luck with the rabbit/squirrel trap. She looks in good health and not skinny, and isn't very wild, although I can't get super close she isn't that reactive.


----------



## poiuytrewq (23 September 2017)

Clodagh said:



			Well we don't want it here living in the game cover. I will trap it and take it to the local vets, they always seem to be looking for homes for found animals.
		
Click to expand...

This was our problem. We were feeding the cat but it was living in a bit of forest by the release pen and the game keeper was itching to shoot her. She's now sunggled up upstairs in the spare room!


----------



## Clodagh (23 September 2017)

poiuytrewq said:



			This was our problem. We were feeding the cat but it was living in a bit of forest by the release pen and the game keeper was itching to shoot her. She's now sunggled up upstairs in the spare room!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, OH isn't too keen. I don't like cats at all but as long as she can only torment animals and birds off the farm that is fine.


----------



## poiuytrewq (23 September 2017)

We both hated cats  
This one was a bit of a personal challenge trying to tame her, now we quite like her! She's friendly at feed time but other than that is always round but not in our way so she's staying!


----------



## rara007 (23 September 2017)

What area of Essex are you in? Rspca or cats protection will help you trap it.

Ps. Looking for a spaniel trainer not too far from the Maldon/chelmsford area if you have any recommendations?


----------



## Clodagh (23 September 2017)

poiuytrewq said:



			We both hated cats  
This one was a bit of a personal challenge trying to tame her, now we quite like her! She's friendly at feed time but other than that is always round but not in our way so she's staying!
		
Click to expand...

LOL! It is the killing of songbirds I can't abide. If they stuck to mice, rats and squirrels we would have a barn full of rescued ferals!


----------



## Clodagh (23 September 2017)

rara007 said:



			What area of Essex are you in? Rspca or cats protection will help you trap it.

Ps. Looking for a spaniel trainer not too far from the Maldon/chelmsford area if you have any recommendations?
		
Click to expand...

We are near Stansted. 
I know lots of badly behaved spaniels over that way but no trainers, sorry.


----------



## meleeka (23 September 2017)

Clodagh said:



			LOL! It is the killing of songbirds I can't abide. If they stuck to mice, rats and squirrels we would have a barn full of rescued ferals!
		
Click to expand...

My dog is the same. In fact after her murdering a baby bird the other day a cat sounds appealing


----------



## poiuytrewq (23 September 2017)

Ours have been so happy to be inside in the warm they totally refuse to go out! I leave windows open and all summer doors but they point blank refuse to leave the warmth! 
Scarily they have caught a few mice in the house (we had no idea we had them!) oh and a bat??


----------

